# Walkaway Wives......



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

some of you may have read my thread "Should I give up"... Well in doing some research online about the Walkaway wife syndrome I found this link to another forum... I have to say reading this one thread about the WAW has really opened my eyes. I would recommend any man going through the same situation as I find myself in to take the time and read this thread. It has opened my eyes and answered so many questions that have plagued me since this all started. I see so many similarities with what I have been going through.... I can honestly say that no matter what I did in my marriage that this was going to be the outcome. I could have been the best father,husband and provider there was and still I would have ended up in the situation that I now fine myself.

Its sad in a sense after reading this that there may come a time that my wife never finds the happiness that she desires and may ultimately regret what she has done....... only time will tell.. I have spent most of today reading this and I feel so much better knowing that it wasnt necessarliy something that I did to cause my wife to want out..... in a sense it was her unhappiness within herself that thinks by leaving that she will find the happiness that she seeks....... whan all along true happiness is found from within.. here is the link if anyone is interested........

Relationship With X - eNotAlone


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link


----------

